# HELP WANTED - Information on Sungazer lizards pls pls



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, got a book today 
*lizard care from A - Z - R.D Bartlett*
And fallen in love with the sungazer lizard pg 128.
However I have been trying to research on net for infomation and care sheet!!!!
Would like the basics -
size viv,
temps,
size book says 13" inches 
and lives communally???

found an old thread on here *Armadillo Lizards ..NEW PET WITH PICS*
AND im looking for one that looks like the little one being pinned down!!!!!!!

Anyone got any info???
Where can I get one from & price?????
Anyone know if any are being sold??? I live in S.Wales area
Advice / caresheet, any info would be greatly welcome
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

What is the latin name?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, the book states* the sungazer, cordylus giganteus is the largest and* *most spiny of the girdle tailed lizards, *any ideas pls?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I used to keep one of those giany sungazers back in the 80's.
He was about 16 inches.
The one I had was wild caught and is the only lizard to hospitalise me.
It wiped me with its spiney tail. The tail cut deep in to my hand and it got badly infected.:blush:
But these lizards are normaly very placid and easy to keep.
Deit was the same as my bluetongues skinks, mice with added veg etc.
Mine had acess to UV but I don't know ifthey actually need it.

I also had 3 of the smallest type which were about 4 inches long, maybe smaller. They lived in a cage half filled with soil and flat stons that they dug under.
Their diet was insects and spiders. 

Hpe this is some help to you
Stephen


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I believe Crystal Palace had some Giganteus a little while back...they were £1995.00. I also believe that these are endangered.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

The Giant Sungazer aka Zonure, Girdle-tailed Lizard or Ouvolk. 

I have some considerable experience with this species. In my opinion, they are not suited to the average ( i use this word with the upmost respect ) keeper due to their requirement for a large living area, about 2 square metres, is recommended as a minimum per animal. 
Sungazers are native to South Africa, in particular the Free State region. Captive care should follow a yearly temperature cycle where in the winter temperatures can drop as low as -8C and in the summer can reach temperatures of about 38C. Precipitation during the summer months is high yet humidity remains low. To escape these extremes of temperatures Sungazers live in burrows. Each burrow usually has only the one adult animal. These burrows can be up too 1.8 metres long and up to a metre deep. During the summer these burrows can become flooded. Sungazers live in groups with burrows being a good 3-4 metres apart. You should attempt to recreate these burrows in captivity. 
As the name suggests, they are real sun worshipers and require high levels of UV. 
They are generally calm captives, prefering flight rather than fight. They can however defend themselves well should they need too with their heavy, club like tail. 
Their diet consists of insects mainly but the occasional rodent is also taken. I have it on good authority that sungazers are known to eat carrion in the wild and captive animals are offered cat food as a substitute. 
To my knowledge only a handful have been bred outwith South Africa, this is despite the best efforts of some of the best zoos in the world. 
I know London Zoo had three a few years back, not sure if they still have them. Maybe someone could confirm? 
All in all a fantastic animal if your house and wallet can accomodate them!!! I have seen them offered for £800 - £2000 each in the past. 

I would be very keen to hear from anyone who has first hand experience with this species. 

Anything else, please ask.


----------

